# paging alternative med gurus!!!!!!!!!



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

in the eighties, there was a big push to use brewers yeast as a flea and tick preventative. vets laughed at the idea as did the flea collar companies. has this been debunked in the "holistic med" world as well. tks all


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sorry folks, never visited this part of the forum and i found a thread on this subject.


----------

